# Lightest Helmet?



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi!
I want to drop a couple of grams from my Bell Slant/Hope light combo. So I was looking for the lightest helmet. Seen the 2D Specialized but were recalled(failed test). What about the Bell Variant? What are you using?
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There's not a lot of difference in mainstream XC helmet weights. The Slant is about 300gms, the Variant 260gms, the Sweep XC is 280gms. Most of the Giro's are in the same range of 270-300gms.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

onixbonilla said:


> Hi!
> I want to drop a couple of grams from my Bell Slant/Hope light combo. So I was looking for the lightest helmet. Seen the 2D Specialized but were recalled(failed test). What about the Bell Variant? What are you using?
> Thanks:thumbsup:


 - The 2D's are available again. It was a bad buckle on the chin strap that caused the recall.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

What about the Met Kaos Ultimalite? 195g announced... That is probably for the smaller one.... But if the large one is below 250g, worth looking... 

Scott Fuga Offroad seems a good option too!


----------



## Barteos (Aug 9, 2007)

Kaos UL Large is 260g on my scale.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Barteos said:


> Kaos UL Large is 260g on my scale.


 Thanks for posting! Didn't know that.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Catlike Kompact Pro and Whisper are ~240gr in M/L. You can also go for a Limar F99 (180gr) MET Stradivarius 199 (200gr) or Specialized 2D.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> Catlike Kompact Pro and Whisper are ~240gr in M/L. You can also go for a Limar F99 (180gr) MET Stradivarius 199 (200gr) or Specialized 2D.


 The Catlike Whisper Plus is 290g (web page) The Kompact Pro is 300g

Limar F99 i can't find it...

Met Stradivarius is a road version...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Probably easier to get a really short haircut and go for a helmet that will keep your head from splitting like a watermelon. An inch of hair soaked with sweat likely weighs more than the range of weight variation in the helmets that we've been tossing about.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Probably easier to get a really short haircut and go for a helmet that will keep your head from splitting like a watermelon. An inch of hair soaked with sweat likely weighs more than the range of weight variation in the helmets that we've been tossing about.


 Your probably right... But a light helmet is very very nice. And 100g are well noticed...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Batas said:


> The Catlike Whisper Plus is 290g (web page) The Kompact Pro is 300g


It does too, how strange (close anyway, 270gr for the Medium). The Medium* Kompact Pro I have here weighs 239gr on my scale (claimed 240 on the sticker) and those weights used to be on the website. They must have beefed the helmets up.

As for Limar, their lightweight helmet is actually called the Pro104. It is 180gr claimed though. Road/MTB, does it really make a difference?

www.limarhelmets.com

*I did say M/L, as at the time I thought it was the largest size they did, and it fits my big head. The label just says Medium 55-58 though.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> It does too, how strange (close anyway, 270gr for the Medium). The Medium* Kompact Pro I have here weighs 239gr on my scale (claimed 240 on the sticker) and those weights used to be on the website. They must have beefed the helmets up.
> 
> As for Limar, their lightweight helmet is actually called the Pro104. It is 180gr claimed though. Road/MTB, does it really make a difference?
> 
> ...


 Bwaa.... The mtb versions are much nicer looking!


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

Batas said:


> The Catlike Whisper Plus is 290g (web page) The Kompact Pro is 300g
> 
> Limar F99 i can't find it...
> 
> Met Stradivarius is a road version...


I use the MET Stradivarius II 199... It's no where near as delicate and flimsy as a Giro Atmos, so I wouldn't and don't have a problem with using it off road.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

What about the specialized 2D? Does anybody knows the real weight?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Specialized claims 225g http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipHelmetSWORKS


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

ryball said:


> Specialized claims 225g http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipHelmetSWORKS


 Yes, but the Met Kaos Ultimalite is 195g announced... And 260 real.... in L size.

So if the Specialized turns to be 225g REAL ... Is nice...


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

yeah, spec's 225g is supposed to be for the medium


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

ryball said:


> yeah, spec's 225g is supposed to be for the medium


 Even though is not a bad mark....


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Erin and friends, am not in any way contesting the lightest of the lightest. But says there, Road? Am i missing something else here? Or it's do-able..? 

More than 100 gram WS from my Flux!!! Hmmm...


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

*sub 200 g helmets*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38809


----------



## more tech please. (Aug 19, 2007)

we have medium 2d in the store. 227 grams.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! It seems there are a lot of options. Now time to decide which one to buy!
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally get the MET Kaos Ultimate Medium. It got the looks, and feel very confortable(better than my present Bell Slant). Weights; With Visor:230gms No visor 200gms. 
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

onixbonilla said:


> Finally get the MET Kaos Ultimate Medium. It got the looks, and feel very confortable(better than my present Bell Slant). Weights; With Visor:230gms No visor 200gms.
> Thanks:thumbsup:


 Do you have some pics of it...? Review so far...?


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cratoni Tremor XC : weighs 245gr in 63-60cm size / declared 225/. Geat helmet!


----------



## Focus_ua (Dec 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> What about the specialized 2D? Does anybody knows the real weight?


My 2d s-works in m size is 212g on my scale  Great helmet! Nice and light!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Batas said:


> What about the specialized 2D? Does anybody knows the real weight?


my first Spec 2D was 183g, the buckles had issues so they started using the buckles and straps form the Decible helmets, sucks because the straps on my first 2D didn't absorb any sweat in the 2-3months I had it before it was recallled. teh decible straps are thicker and the buckles are bigger. still a great helmet, only draw back is the brow pad doesn't hold alot of sweat so it drips down my glasses after a long ride.

my new 2D is 258g, 278g w/ visor with dirty/sweaty pads


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just received a Met Kaos Ultimate some days ago. 263g on my scale for the large version, but a very well vented helmet that's very comfortable for me too. The only thing I don't like so far are the chin straps, I think they'll need some more fine-tuning to be comfortable.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the late response. Well the helmet feels very light, almost like wearing nothing. But the chin straps are not as comfortable as others helmets. The overall feel is aceptable if you are looking for low weight, as me that needed low weight for a light/battery set.
Sure if you are looking for comfort I had tried some Rudy helmets that are a dream.
Anyway I will buy it again for my purpose. Sorry no pictures, as I do not know how to post them, but if you explain/help me on this I can give any picture you want.
Thanks


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to the : http://www.imageshack.us/
Upload an image, then paste the direct url here betwen







.


----------



## ah156 (Jul 15, 2008)

My Specialized S-Works 2D helmet is 253g in large.


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of the helmet, but with the Lupine Willma light.:thumbsup:


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

just got home form the 2009 Spec dealer event in Colorado, all dealers were given a new 2009 S-Works 2D is the World Champ colors, mine is a medium and is 242g.

its worth the few extra grams for the safety, any body see Cadel Evens crash in the TDF? he fukd his helmet up pretty good and won the yellow jersey the next day, not sure how thoose other sub 200g would have held up. just my two cents


----------



## retox (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got an S-WORKS helmet, size Large. The sticker inside says "manufactured March 2008, 300 grams". On my scale it was 303 grams. It's 35 grams lighter than my Pneumo or Rudy Project Kontact.

The size Mediums that they had in the shop had stickers that said "256 grams".



ah156 said:


> My Specialized S-Works 2D helmet is 253g in large.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> any body see Cadel Evens crash in the TDF? he fukd his helmet up pretty good and won the yellow jersey the next day, not sure how thoose other sub 200g would have held up. just my two cents


Heres how mine held up...

MET Stradivarius II 199 ...(Claimed weight is 199g) Went around a corner, which had black ice on it... Result = Head of humerus, broken... Head hit the ground pretty hard, slide on concrete, so had quite a few grazes, swollen eye / black eyes, etc... Seems helmet stopped further injury...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Specialized S-Works M: 209g*

i just bought a S-Works in size M a week ago: 209g (+17g for the visor that i never use)

extremely light, extremely comfortable , super ventilation. but as mentioned above by someone else already the sweat is dripping heavily over my face. something i didn't have with my old MET Stradivarius (old generation,size L, 310g).


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Useless post:

I remember thread about a really cool looking helmet here, but I cannot find it now. I looked on WW, too. I wish I could find it because it was the best looking helmet.

If anyone remembers it please let me know. I thought it was a MET but I do not see it on there site. What are some other non-US helmet makers? I am pretty sure it was either not available here or very uncommon in the US.

Thanks for your help.

EDIT:

I found it. It is Casco. I think these helmets look very good. Not sure about weight but I think they have a weenie helmet.


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

i've got a Selev Matrix. bought it last winter. Size M, weighed mine in at just under 260g. Not the absolute lightest, but it fits like a glove and is super comfy. fits nice and close to the head, too. looks like i'm wearing a piece of performance gear, instead of a mushroom cap.


----------

